

Good Old Neon by David Foster Wallace [pdf] - zcase
http://stanford.edu/~sdmiller/octo/files/GoodOldNeon.pdf

======
aaronbrethorst
My favorite DFW essay of all time is this one: [http://harpers.org/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/HarpersMagazin...](http://harpers.org/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/HarpersMagazine-1996-01-0007859.pdf)

(and previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6694749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6694749))

~~~
doug1001
i remember reading that one in "Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again", and
indeed it is awesome. My favorite is from the same volume, and i can't
remember the name but it's about a day spent at a State Fair with an old
(female) friend who he refers to as "Native Companion"\--so excellent that for
a while after reading it i wanted to become a carnie.

